# Oven-Baked Tradition from Canada



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,

With all of the problems my puppy has been having with his stool and Timberwolf Organics, I am trying him on another food.

I've looked around at the sites that rate foods and their ingredients and this one from Canada, Oven-Baked Traditions, seems as good as any others. The only 'problem' I can find with it is that it contains 'fish meal', which isn't that big of a problem since many of the 'good' foods contains meal of other animals. It also has a fair amount of salt I suppose. My dog loves it, however, which means a lot. Not sure yet how it will be on his tummy. The Timberowlf just never settled with him and now he refuses to eat it.

Has anyone heard about this company? It must be relatively new.

http://www.ovenbakedtradition.com

Their Puppy Food (which I am using)

Crude protein	Min.	26.0%
Crude fat	Min.	15.0%
Crude fiber	Max.	5.0%
Humidity	Max.	10.0%
Omega-3	Min.	0.75%
Omega-6	Min.	3.25%

Ingredients:

Chicken, ground oats, fish meal, brown rice protein, ground whole barley, chicken fat (naturally preserved), ground brown rice, pearled barley, ground whole flaxseed, inulin, whole dried eggs, yucca schidigera, salt, monosodium phosphate, potassium chloride, garlic, taurine, vitamin E, choline chloride, beta-carotene, chondroitin sulphate, glucosamine hydrochloride, spinach, kelp, broccoli, sweet potato, apples, blueberries, pears, bananas, vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, ferrous sulphate, zinc oxide, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, copper sulphate, manganous oxide, riboflavin supplement, thiamine hydrochloride, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, sodium selenite, natural flavor.


----------



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

Anyone heard of this food? The ingredients look OK to me but feedback from some of you (with much more experience in this) would mean a lot.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I try to keep up on dog foods and I've never heard of it. Is it working for your pup? That's what I would be concerned with. Reading the ingredients, it sounds very similar to several other foods that are quite good. 

Keep in mind, some dogs cannot tolerate the common proteins like chicken, turkey, beef and lamb. If this food doesn't work you might try a fish and sweet potato formula. While this blend is great for dogs with allergies, it also works wonders for sensitive stomachs as it is very mild. 

Too bad Timberwolf didn't work for you. Had you tried the Ocean Blue formula as well?


----------



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks so much for your reply. I did not try the Ocean formula because the pet shop sales clerk (I know, not normally a good source of information but it is a small, family run shop and they only seem to carry top quality products and have a Vet on site) said it was missing something vital (cannot remember what) that puppies should have. The clerk said it was best for adults?

I don't know. I'm tired of reading dog books to try and figure my little guy out. We always had dogs and they al turned out to be wonderful companions. I think I am getting to psycho-analytical on my little guy.

His eating habits have turned odd and he no longer eats when I put the food in front of him. Plus, I think he may be depressed as he gets so sad when we leave for work.

Such a thing as dog depression? LOL. Doggy prozac?

Anyway, he likes the food (when he eats).


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

It's very frustrating isn't it??? The things we do to make our dogs happy makes us crazy!

Maybe the problem is the switching of foods. Have you tried putting the food down for a limited time, say 30 minutes. If it's not eaten within that time, pick it up and there's no food or treats until next meal time. It's a tough love practice but it really works. After about 3 days, they finally realize that if they don't eat they're gonna be hungry and don't worry, they won't let themselves starve to death, it's not in their nature. 

If your pup likes the food and he's doing ok on it, does it really matter what anyone else thinks of it??? As long as he's thriving and the vet is happy with his progress that's what's important. Keep him on one food for a while, then if you think you want to try something else, go ahead, but he's been switched too many times already - you're going to create a very fussy eater, if it hasn't happened already. 

Don't know what the store clerk was talking about, as far as I know it's not lacking anything for puppies, it's for all life stages. I could be wrong though. 

Yes, there is such a thing as dog depression. Prozac does work, if not for the dog, then for you .


----------



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

LOL, thanks.

Since my pup has not really eaten in the past 2 days the vet told me to try him with some wet (canned) food just to get him to eat.

He gulped it down like no tomorrow.

I do think you are correct and I am creating a picky eater. I also do think he has some major separation anxiety issues going on.

Serves me right for getting a damn toy poodle. I told my wife we needed something bigger. LOL.

I'll figure it out. My vet is great. Spoke to her on the phone for 15 minutes, no problem. And in Singapore, that's saying something.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just another thought..... is the kibble too big for a toy poodle pup to eat? I know Timberwolf is small kibble, but what about the new stuff? If he eats the wet food no problem, maybe that's the issue. Sometimes the easy answers are the ones overlooked. have you tried softening the kibble with warm water?

Next time you'll know not to get a 'pocket puppy'


----------



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

The new kibble is a bit bigger but he originally had no problem with it.

The wet food is NatureDiet, from the UK, and it seems to be a very good food. I'm mixing it with the dry but he is leaving the dry food. 

Pocket puppy... I like that phrase.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Glad you like the phrase. I was afraid I'd offend you. 

Maybe you've got one of 'those dogs' that does best with wet food.  Maybe wet food is the way to go. Only problem with that this the teeth cleaning issue. Wet food causes more teeth problems because of the build up on the back teeth. Maybe discuss with your vet???


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Perhaps your pup is a wet food pup!?!?
Although if that is indeed the route you end up going, perhaps look into some good teeth cleaning products or natural foods that will give the same if not better results.
I would offer more advice but really you have already gotten a weath of it.
Only thing, be careful with wet foods. Im sure you are aware of the recalls and stuff.
Good luck


----------



## EasternCanuck (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm currently using NatureDiet wet food (for puppies) from the UK. Fantastic reviews is all I can find for it. Nothing but natural goodness inside the package and my pup gobbles it down.

The Vet recommended some natural bones from New Zealand, again all natural, no preservatives, etc. for good teeth cleaning. They're completely edible, which I find odd as he'll be eating bone but apparently it is ok with the soft-type bone. I think they are veal or venison. (I'd have to go look at the package but right now my pup is fast asleep at my feet and I don't want to wake him by getting up).

With wet food the protein is lower than in dry, is this normal because of the moisture? Does it all work out the same? I apparently don't have to supplement with this NatureDiet so it must work out well.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You should discuss with your vet about supplementing the canned food. She may not think it's necessary.

Hey, the good news is that you found something he'll eat. 

If it were me I'd just stick with this food for a while and see what happens. Give it a month or two and maybe once he's back on a regular eating routine you could offer a little dry kibble and see what happens. 

Keep us updated.


----------

